# how to fatten frog?



## Guest (May 15, 2005)

My frog is super skinny, I dunno what's wrong, but is there something other that flies i should feed him to make him fatter?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2005)

If you can find termites, they are the best food for frogs and would fatten them up quick. If you have any woods in your area take a day to go on a hike and check under rotten logs for them. Dont forget a tupperware or other container to put them in once youve found some! :wink: 

A possibly easier-to-obtain source is wax moth larvae or wax worms. They are avaliable at most reptile stores but the problem is finding ones small enough for the frogs to eat. Good luck!
-David


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2005)

How do I know if the food is small enough? I bought some crickets a while back in emergency thinking they would be small enough, but my frog couldn't eat them. He tried, but he couldn't catch it with it's tongue.


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Start feeding him the FF larva since you have flies anyway...they are loaded with fat.

Luke


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2005)

*sickly fella*

I agree termites are great for fattening up frogs ff larvae also good.Honestly try any dam thing you can find that it will eat .
later


----------

